# [Objective C] la variable self



## franckdia (27 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous.
Je débute la programmation sous Objective C et j'aimerai savoir si la variable self dans ce langage à a peu prés la même signification que le mot clé this dans le langage Java.


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Décembre 2001)

Evidemment, ça ne doit pas être exactement la même chose. Mais globalement, c'est bien ça.


----------



## Manu (28 Décembre 2001)

Self fait référence à l'objet courant. en effet n'oublie pas que généralement sous cocoa toute exécution se fait dans une méthode associé donc à un objet et dans laquelle on peut appeler une autre méthode du même objet par [self autreMethode].


----------

